# CK2510 will not start.



## lancenewhall (5 mo ago)

I am working on a CK 2510 HST. Battery is good. All fuses are good. Key switch is functioning. Tractor will not turn over with the key switch. Any power any power to the fuel shut off solenoid. Seat switch is bypassed. It acts as if none of the relays are being energized to engage the fuel shut solenoid. I can activate the starter relay and the fuel shut off relay and make it run. What am I missing. All safety switches seem to be functioning.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Have you tested both the run spade and the start spade on the switch for 12 volt supply, that would be the first spot to check.


----------



## lancenewhall (5 mo ago)

FredM said:


> Have you tested both the run spade and the start spade on the switch for 12 volt supply, that would be the first spot to check.


Yes. Both good


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

lancenewhall said:


> I am working on a CK 2510 HST. Battery is good. All fuses are good. Key switch is functioning. Tractor will not turn over with the key switch. Any power any power to the fuel shut off solenoid. Seat switch is bypassed. It acts as if none of the relays are being energized to engage the fuel shut solenoid. I can activate the starter relay and the fuel shut off relay and make it run. What am I missing. All safety switches seem to be functioning.


When you say starter relay and fuel shut off relay, do you mean the starter solenoid and the fuel stop solenoid?, if that is the case, then there may be a starter relay and a fuel stop relay under the dash.

Also have a look and see if there isn't a neutral safety switch on the gear shift, on the clutch pedal linkage and the PTO.


----------



## lancenewhall (5 mo ago)

I am talking about the actual relays. Something is stopping the relays from being energized. The relays themselves are fine. I can manually energize the relays and make the tractor start. I can check the key switch and get power going in and out for all the functions at the key switch.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Then it is time to trace the run and start solenoid wiring to the relays, most unusual that both wires have failed, it is possible that the core has fatigued from vibration and there may be an open circuit inside the insulation, have you thought of running new hot wires to the relays and bypass the original wiring?, even do this to check the wiring and that the switch is working under load.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

FredM said:


> When you say starter relay and fuel shut off relay, do you mean the starter solenoid and the fuel stop solenoid?, if that is the case, then there may be a starter relay and a fuel stop relay under the dash.
> 
> Also have a look and see if there isn't a neutral safety switch on the gear shift, on the clutch pedal linkage and the PTO.
> [/QUOTE
> ...


----------

